# Disneyland! Super pic heavy!!



## OfficerJenny (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys! 

I was in SoCal this thanksgiving to go to disneyland with my bff for her birthday for the first time in like 8 years, and it was so amazing and christmas and <3 so I wanted to share it with you guys!

Some of the highlights:






Churros!





Matterhorn, favorite ride since I was like 4





Sleeping Beauty's Castle <3





Dancing in parking garages?





More sleeping beauty





Haunted mansion in nightmare before christmas mode





Attempting to smile with our eyes?









Umm splash mountain! <3





Space mountainnnn





Matterhorn at night <3





It's a small world













Teacups <3





Sleeping Beauty at night





I'm wishinggggg













Huntington beach









Pirates dinner thingy





And I met California Cosmetics!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 1, 2008)

These pics are great!! Looks like you had a GREAT time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *So Jealous*


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome! Looks like you two had an absolute blast...Thanks for sharing


----------



## SuSana (Dec 1, 2008)

#1 You guys are so photogenic!
#2 I love Christmas @ D-land, you're making me want to go right now!
#3 Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.
#4 The food at the Pirates was surprisingly good right??

That is all lol


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahhhh I miss Disneyland~  You guys look great!!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Dec 1, 2008)

i love disneyland<3 can't wait to go when i go home next month! it looks sooo pretty with all the christmas decorations! i haven't seen it like that since i was like 7 =/


----------



## florabundance (Dec 1, 2008)

this looks like fun! was it freezing? 
next time, invite me bb.


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 1, 2008)

Those pics are so fun!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww you 2 look adorable! And it seems like you guys had a buttload of fun! Disneyland looks sooo beautiful this time of year! Time for me to plan a trip now lol


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 1, 2008)

You two look adorable!
I love Disneyland. <3 I want to go at Christmas time. xD


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 1, 2008)

awehh how fun!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome pics! You guys really look like you had a blast! Some of those shots with you guys and the castle and other buildings lit up at night are amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great pix!! Looks like you guys had a blast! You're so friggin cute!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 2, 2008)

it was sooo fun!
And it wasn't cold at all I just dress like that everyday XD


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like so much fun!!! I am sooo jealous!!! Great pictures!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

the pictures are great! i love the space mountain ride!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Wheeeeeeeee!  I so enjoyed looking at these - LOL at you guys with your Churros!  I love those things, they are evil. ;-)

Yay for Space Mountain.  Best Ride Ever.  Well, I also love the Indiana Jones ride.  Big fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 3, 2008)

You two are so adorable!  It looks like you had so much fun!  I am so jealous.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 3, 2008)

How fun! Yall looked like it was a blast!!! I've never been to Disney. I hope to one day tho


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 10, 2008)

*ADORABLE PICS*
i've never been there in my life, NOW i so wanna go & take my kiddies!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok I must have  missed something... Where is sleeping Beauty's castle ? I've been to disney so many times and don't remember it . It looks like you had an awesome time =)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 10, 2008)

Sleeping beauty's castle is the main castle at the end of main street.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love DISNEYLAND

Great pics.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 10, 2008)

Now I miss Disneyland!
I grew up in the biggest Walt Disney junkie family ever.
So many cute pictures and you got to meet a YouTube celebrity!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

You went to the Pirates dinner!!!! OMG I've been wanting to go to that for the longest time!  It looks like it was tons of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Damn I should go to Disneyland, I live like 10 minutes away too.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 12, 2008)

it was soooo so fun

and they had a killer vegetarian meal


----------



## aleksis210 (Dec 12, 2008)

waahh! So fun! You and your friend are so cute...churros are the best aren't they? LOL @ the pirate...


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww, how fun!

I went to Disneyland this past July and it was bloody hot and wayy too many people. 
Was there alot of people when you guys went? My stupid husband hates roller coasters and my 6 y/o nephew complains too much with the walking & peeing every 10 mins, so I missed out on so much there. And that was the 2nd time I went to Disneyland (the first time was about 15 years ago).

Also, did you go to the CCO down the street? At the Block? They usually have wayy better inventory than the Bay Area locations.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_it was soooo so fun

and they had a killer vegetarian meal_

 
Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ser want to go!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2008)

Also, did you go to the CCO down the street? At the Block? They usually have wayy better inventory than the Bay Area locations.[/quote]

You think so?  I think they dont have enough stuff!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 13, 2008)

omg the castle at night= gorgeousssss.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 13, 2008)

You are just so freakin' cute that it's sickening!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Also, did you go to the CCO down the street? At the Block? They usually have wayy better inventory than the Bay Area locations.

You think so? I think they dont have enough stuff!_

 
Well, when I was at the Block in July, they had alot of good stuff.  But prior to that vacation, I went to the Gilroy CCO and that place was lame.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 13, 2008)

I didn't even know there was a CCO there ;___;


----------



## godsdandelion (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been in DisneyWorld in Summer 2008.... I really liked it... 

Your photos are great......))))


----------



## User35 (Dec 23, 2008)

I went to that Pirates dinner thing. It is SOOO fun. Silly yes but fun. There are little snacks and like a pre show before the dinner. A bar too so you can get your drink on and be tipsy when the show starts. We had the orange pirate...lol I still have the beads in my car.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 23, 2008)

OMGGGG going w/ best friends to Disneyland is sooo much fun right!?!? 
I did that two years ago... awwww now you make me wanna go again!

You pics are fabulous! Love them! =)


----------



## iio (Dec 23, 2008)

I went to Disney Land last year during Christmas and New years! the lights were beautiful and it was so much fun.  Ugh I love Disney Land, I feel like a kid again when Im there. Im glad you had a great time!


----------

